# Duracell coppertop verses Duracell procell



## Raven (Dec 6, 2005)

Just wondering what the difference is.


----------



## etc (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same question. How does Procell compare to regular Duracell, and Energizer and other common cells.
Not just one's opinion but some data. I didn't see Procell in the Alkaline shootout thread.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 23, 2006)

They're the exact same batteries. Engineering confirmed.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 23, 2006)

Correct, same batteries exactly different branded for marketing.


----------



## etc (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for shedding some light on that.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Are they the exact same price?


----------



## etc (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure - I got mine in bulk, online, several "bricks" at one time, where the cost of each unit was something like $0.33.

About half the price of retail in small quantities, but not sure how it compares to Energizer or regular Duracell. I think that in Walmarts of the world, you can get similar prices on large packs of Energizer AA cells, 36 units in one or something like that, but I read too many horror stories about Energizer to not get it. (I did however never experience a failure with Energizer)


----------



## LED61 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just got a bunch of 123A's in Ultra and Procell and seems I paid 0.25 extra for nothing other than a name change (Procell more expensive). I'm talking 2.00 vs 2.25. And this is the cheapest price available in the internet and possibly anywhere.


----------



## 700club (Nov 23, 2006)

Procells have higher capacity than Copper Tops, they are less expensive too. Procells power every major Casino and Show in Las Vegas. I do not think they make a Procell 123, I would like to see a picture of one please.


----------



## Led_Blind (Nov 24, 2006)

700club said:


> .... Procells power every major Casino and Show in Las Vegas. I do not think they make a Procell 123




?? what, they use disposable batteris for running the las vages casino's and shows..... i find that hard to believe.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.tes.com/duraeletronic.html

http://www.duracell.com/procell/products/photo.asp


code PL123A, and in 123A it is the exact same battery with different looks. An engineer at Duracell confirmed this to me yesterday.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 24, 2006)

700club said:


> Procells have higher capacity than Copper Tops, they are less expensive too.


 
The engineers over at duracell beg to differ. But what do they know right? They just design the damn batteries.


----------



## meeshu (Nov 24, 2006)

According to the battery specifications here , the coppertop and procell appear to perform indentically. :touche:


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 24, 2006)

They are exactly the same.

Procells are bulk packaged, 10's etc, for easy storage.

9v's used in Radio Mics a lot, where you usually change pre transmission every time.

So you get through a lot.

Just wish I was still working in the Industry, now with all the 9v lights available...


----------



## etc (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.duracell.com/Procell/productdata/#


Cool web site, thanks for sharing.


----------

